# Just wanted to say I'M BACK!!!!!!!



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

SO in saying I'm back, I figured I would make sure a couple few people know it!!!!!!!!!


To a Brother on a special day - 0480 5401 4370 4408 2022

On a Brother's recommendation - 0480 5401 4370 4408 2015

Double Header - 0480 5401 4370 4408 2008


On the last one, Bro, you had to know I was going to do it


Ron


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> To a Brother on a special day - 0480 5401 4370 4408 2022
> 
> Ron


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! erm.....i mean.....Go Get EM' :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! erm.....i mean.....Go Get EM' :ss


:r :r :r

Welcome back, bro!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron knows how to layeth the smacketh down!!! :gn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Who is this Ron guy?????


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

He's gone MADDDDDDDD:r:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice way to come back! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Semper Fi! :u


----------



## Leitner (Sep 3, 2007)

I pity da fools :mn
Welcome back Ron! :ss
Kelly


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

looks like some major destruction is on the way....:gn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron who?

Welcome to CS.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

This will be ooogly...

Way to go Ron! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Quite the splashing way to make a comeback, Ron! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice way to come back!!
:tu


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> SO in saying I'm back, I figured I would make sure a couple few people know it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Good to see you back Ron!:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I can hardly wait to see the destruction.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Was he actually gone, didnt even notice the late nite phone calls and threaten pm's. Oh well glad/nice 2have u back (i think):r C U N Feb if not sonner


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

That ought to get their attention! Welcome back bro!


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

good to see you again:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Ron knows how to layeth the smacketh down!!! :gn


and receive one


Papichulo said:


> I can hardly wait to see the destruction.


you missed it..............he cried like a little boy

oh yeah forgot this thread was Ron sending bombs......not receiving them
nice comeback Ron


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice to have you back. Where have been?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great way to come back !!

Welcome back Ron .....BBWWWAAAHAHHAAHHA.....:tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Set your countdown clocks..............o

Ron


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh hell, you know something bad is about to happen when Gilligan plays with explosives


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> On a Brother's recommendation - 0480 5401 4370 4408 2015
> 
> Ron


ARRRGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!! SON OF A....










Now my payback list is getting longer and longer.

I do appreciate the Sosa. Never had one. And, the rest of the Fuente stuff will quickly meet a firey demise! Oh, and the Partagas! Oh, and the Ashton! Oh, and the CAOs! Oh, and the RyJ's! Oh, and the Monte! Oh, and the Monte!

And my wife wanted me to tell you guys to STOP IT!!!!

:tu Thanks Ron!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome back Ron.. GO get em. !!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Enjoy them Ted!!!!!!


That's one down..... :hn :hn to go!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Double Header - 0480 5401 4370 4408 2008
> 
> On the last one, Bro, you had to know I was going to do it
> 
> Ron


If this is what I think it is...

:sb:c:fu:sl:sb:c:fu:sl


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

12stones said:


> If this is what I think it is...
> 
> :sb:c:fu:sl:sb:c:fu:sl


Who Me????? Would I do that 

Ron


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Who Me????? Would I do that
> 
> Ron


Yes, you would...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

12stones said:


> Yes, you would...


Ricky, we've drank and smoked together........Come on now :tu :ss

Ron


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ricky, *we've drank and smoked together*........Come on now :tu :ss
> 
> Ron


Easy love birds, I know its Semper Fi, but what happens in the barracks after lights out is your business. Lets keep this thread G-rated.

:bnp


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Easy love birds, I know its Semper Fi, but what happens in the barracks after lights out is your business. Lets keep this thread G-rated.
> :bnp


don't ask don't tell policy.................................................:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Easy love birds, I know its Semper Fi, but what happens in the barracks after lights out is your business. Lets keep this thread G-rated.
> 
> :bnp





snkbyt said:


> don't ask don't tell policy.................................................:r


:r Ok, that was wrong on so many different levels!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> :r Ok, that was wrong on so many different levels!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Agreed! You know what else is wrong?!? Hittin' innocent bystanders is wrong!

Damn, man, over the top as usual!

Mucho gracias!


----------



## Leitner (Sep 3, 2007)

NICE hit!!!!! :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Damn, you been getting beat up:tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

12stones said:


> Agreed! You know what else is wrong?!? Hittin' innocent bystanders is wrong!
> 
> Damn, man, over the top as usual!
> 
> Mucho gracias!


I had to thank you somehow :tu !!!!!!

enjoy them Ricky!!!!!!

Ron


----------

